# Surgery looming on 27/09 and having second thoughts



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Help....

Im having second thoughts on surgery that is less than a week away. I met with the surgeon last week who frustrated me no end as they had none of medical records on hand and found out that endos still hadnt written up report from my appt with them over 6 weeks ago. Surgeon was back peddling on decision for surgery and started questioning whether or not I should even be having it as they were concerned that the anxiety and heart palpitations i have been experiencing arent consistent with my blood tests and technically I shouldnt have any symptoms. WTF

So I got quiet teary and frustrated with the surgeon then apologising for my snappiness cos I have been getting stuffed around for so long. Anyhow surgeon called endo and they had a conversation. Both agreed I needed treatment for my solitary toxic nodule and that RAI is available if i want to use it or have surgery. However during the conversation they discussed my intelligence and if this was all psychological etc etc. Im sick and tired of medicos implying that I have a psychiatric or psychological issues.

Anyhow surgery is scheduled for next tuesday. Im not happy with how my appointment went and not confident without my husband home as he now works away.

Does everyone get like this before surgery?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

rockabette, for many people, it's a rollercoaster - emotionally and physically - before surgery. I took a quick peek at some of your previous posts to refresh my memory a bit on your "history." Seems you have several things going on. Some who have chosen RAI instead of surgery end up regretting later for various reasons. Of course, the same may be true for some who choose surgery ofer RAI.

We have some other active members here who are on the same rollercoaster ride you are on right now, debating surgery that's already scheduled. I would recommend that you think about what prompted you to go to the doctor, what lead to the decision to have surgery, etc. Maybe make a list of pros and cons, potential outcomes (positive and negative). Put the list away and come back to it in a day or two to revisit.

The good part about having surgery is that they'll be able to rule out cancer. They can't do that with RAI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockabette said:


> Help....
> 
> Im having second thoughts on surgery that is less than a week away. I met with the surgeon last week who frustrated me no end as they had none of medical records on hand and found out that endos still hadnt written up report from my appt with them over 6 weeks ago. Surgeon was back peddling on decision for surgery and started questioning whether or not I should even be having it as they were concerned that the anxiety and heart palpitations i have been experiencing arent consistent with my blood tests and technically I shouldnt have any symptoms. WTF
> 
> ...


I had to read this twice. I am not positive this is all you. I don't think these folks are being as compassionate and understanding as they might.

What goes around comes around.

Be a brave soldier and pay them no mind. Get it out on Tues. and get this behind you do you feel better. And you surely will.

Thyroid can cause a person to be emotional but I think your health care group is adding fuel to the fire here.

Disregard and move forward. Pooey on that!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> I had to read this twice. I am not positive this is all you. I don't think these folks are being as compassionate and understanding as they might.
> 
> What goes around comes around.
> 
> ...


For the record, I like this post better than mine.  Pooey on that!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> For the record, I like this post better than mine.  Pooey on that!


ROLF!!! You are a riot!arty0009:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Rockabette,please don't let their nasty attitudes prevent you from doing something you think will make you feel better. It just shows you how inconsiderate they are if they will talk like you are not in the room. Some surgeons have zero people skills..so, maybe that's why they are surgeons. You are not the first to have a little bout of emotion where you don't want it. I had a huge meltdown at the physical therapist's office at the beginning of my thyroid trip, that I'd sure like to forget about! It was not nice. Please know that you will have a while bunch of cyber buddies thinking of you and wishing you all the best.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I've worn myself out deliberating back and forth about whether or not to have surgery but I've stopped now - I'm not looking anywhere except straight ahead. I've tried to manage all this for over 2 years and I'm not one iota better off today than I was when I was initially diagnosed. I can honestly say that stress AND mental/emotional thyroid symptoms have nearly made me crazy BUT I've still got my wits about me enough to know surgery is my only hope...if I wait much longer, I'm actually afraid I might become too physically drained and too mentally/emotionally exhausted to think and function.

Your surgeon sounds like he's related to the first endocrinologist I saw. This woman's bedside manner was nothing short of rude and I am so thankful my husband was with me, otherwise I doubt anyone would believe what happened that day. She treated us like we didn't have enough sense to come in out of the rain! She said listening to my symptoms depressed her.

At one point she left the room but we assumed she was coming back. After about 15 minutes a nurse came in and handed me an appointment card to come back in 6 months. I handed it back to her and said I wouldn't be needing it! Three months later I received a letter from this same doctor that she had apparently dictated the day I saw her - she wrote it in November and it arrived at my house in January.

I really, really hope everything works out for you. I'm 65 - I remember back when I was young and thought doctors, ministers, lawyers, etc., were practically beyond reproach...but not anymore. We've all got to be our own advocates for everything we get today. I feel like most people know their own bodies - we sense when something is wrong and it's a shame so many healthcare professionals either don't really care about their patients and show them so little consideration OR the healthcare profession in general has left them feeling more like medical machines than caring human beings.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I think I've worn myself out deliberating back and forth about whether or not to have surgery but I've stopped now - I'm not looking anywhere except straight ahead. I've tried to manage all this for over 2 years and I'm not one iota better off today than I was when I was initially diagnosed. I can honestly say that stress AND mental/emotional thyroid symptoms have nearly made me crazy BUT I've still got my wits about me enough to know surgery is my only hope...if I wait much longer, I'm actually afraid I might become too physically drained and too mentally/emotionally exhausted to think and function.
> 
> Your surgeon sounds like he's related to the first endocrinologist I saw. This woman's bedside manner was nothing short of rude and I am so thankful my husband was with me, otherwise I doubt anyone would believe what happened that day. She treated us like we didn't have enough sense to come in out of the rain! She said listening to my symptoms depressed her.
> 
> ...


You sure have the stories! And I know they are true; that is the scary part.

I don't like to think that my well-being is in the hands of people like that. But, I do think that and refuse to be a sheep being led to the slaughter.

You should not have to pay for an appt. like that. They need to change the laws regarding payment. That would straighten a few folks out.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> You sure have the stories! And I know they are true; that is the scary part.
> 
> I don't like to think that my well-being is in the hands of people like that. But, I do think that and refuse to be a sheep being led to the slaughter.
> 
> You should not have to pay for an appt. like that. They need to change the laws regarding payment. That would straighten a few folks out.


I do have plenty of stories. Until fairly recently, very few of them concerned anything health related.

I might have time tonight to share one of my favorite cat stories in the everything else forum. I've gotten to where I'm O.K. toward the end of the day until suddenly I feel like I could fall asleep standing-up...then I crash.


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello everyone....

Well I delayed my surgery for 1 week until my husbands return from work. So new date is 4 October 2011. The Anesthetist called me last Friday with instructions for my surgery and to ask me about my after care. He was concerned about me going home and being alone for a week or so. So he suggested rescheduling to a date where I knew my hubby would be home for the initial 24 hours of aftercare that I would need after being discharged.

Anyhow.... its all systems go in my life. We decided a few weeks ago to rent our 2 bedroom unit out (we have cabin fever after living there for 5 yrs) and to rent a large house with pool (we are in the tropics) in a safer area for me whilst he works away.

We found a place straight away and I have been slowly but surely packing and moving a few boxes a day to the new house and relaxing in the pool each night. However, it is stressful. I have put my studies on hold and expect to get back into the groove of study etc a week or 2 after surgery once settled in new house.

I went to the clinic last night as I had been experiencing stomach pains, squeezing of my heart, bad acid reflux and general anxiety the last few days. I was at the supermarket and ran into my Personal Trainer who told me to go to the clinic ASAP.

So the doc brought it all down to anxiety and said my thyroid levels have probably gone haywire again. Doc said anxiety can trigger all the symptoms I was having and thinking back it was the same symptoms I was experiencing a year ago when I first kept going to my GP.

I presumed my levels had anyway as my hair has gone dry like straw like it was back in Feb this year. My blood pressure was good at 110 over 76. Probably the lowest it has been in a while. Doc told me to up my Deralin (betablocker) to one whole tablet twice a day (40mg tablet). There has been some improvement today since taking first full tablet this morning. There was no blood tests taken as this was just an emergency after hours clinic.

Anyhow bring on surgery day.... i just hope alot of these symptoms disappear.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello to you in Australia! 
I think nerves and second thoughts are really common. It has happened to me every time I have had surgery. Try to occupy yourself with preparing for your recuperation. Have comfy clothes and bedding, books, movies, soft foods or anything you think you'd like.

The hair thing baffles me. Mine was like straw for about 6 months but I think there's some improvement. or maybe it is wishful thinking. I did have it cut shorter than I have had it in a long time because of the dry feeling, I can't stand that.

Glad to know your husband will be able to help you recover. Please know you will be in our thoughts.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds like a good decision. You definitely don't want to be alone for a week after the surgery. You will need somebody there. It has been a week for me and I still can't drive, although the doctors say it is ok for me to drive. It hurts too much. So, it is good for you to wait till your husband is back. Make sure you discuss the beta-blockers with the anesthetist. I'm sure they will go over that with you.

It is very stressful and even though I was able to calm my mind before the surgery, I kept getting all my usual stress ailments. So, my mind wasn't really fooling my body. I was stressed. LOL.

I'm sorry about that totally chaotic first appointment you had with the surgeon. They were unprepared and it just led to chaos and of course that is going to make an already nervous person even MORE nervous! Sheesh.

Can I come over and swim in your pool? Oh, no wait, not supposed to swim with my incision. Darn!!! I'll just dangle my feet in. I have this picture of you with palm trees and exotic birds swimming in your pool.


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello All

Well.... what a tumultuous 2 days that has just gone. Since writing my last post my hubby came home from working out bush for 2 days. So I could have had the surgery after all. Oh well.

We did move some furniture to new house. However :sad0049: we had to put our dog Bonnie to sleep today :sad0049:. She was 10 years old and unfortunately with age she had become quite viscous towards other dogs and after 2 dog attacks in the same week we had to make the hardest decision we have ever made to date. We had previously experienced 5 other viscious attacks in the last 5 years and decided it was time before she or any other dogs were more seriously hurt and before her behaviour affected our other 2yo staffy :sad0049:

We also sold my husbands car today and put a deposit on a (almost new) 4x4 that he needs for all his remote travel for work. He leaves again for work at 6am tomorrow morning and wont be back till next Thursday at the earliest. So I will be taking myself to the hospital on Tuesday and hoping he is back on Thurs to look after me.

Today hubby said "why are you even worried, its not like they are cutting you open or anything". I was like "aghhhhh yes they are, they will be slicing my neck open. The docs want me home with someone when i get home due to bleeding and/or other complications that could occur". Bloody men i tell ya!!!

SnoodMama.... dont be sorry about my bad docs appointments!!! Hell yes you can come over anytime for a Marguarita by the pool at my place!!

Webster.... I will be stocking my fridge with all sorts of goodies for next week when i get home. Im thinking chocolate mousse, yoghurt, soups, chocolate, icecream, jelly etc etc.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry about your doggie, Bonnie. That is the hardest thing to do. Wow, there is a lot going on on your life right now. Hopefully, your recuperation period will be calm adn restful...by the pool. Remember, lots of sunscreen! Take care, I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Uh.. You got any other family who can come and visit you... Your husband doesn't seem to be very clued in. How did he think they were going to remove it without cutting it out? Did he think they were going to reach in and pull it out your mouth?

I'm so sorry about your dog. That is really sad.

So how are you going to get home from the hospital if you are released on Wednesday? I think you need to clue your husband in a bit more or get family or friends to come from however far to help you. Seriously... You are going to need real help.


----------

